# Bitte, oh Bitte (Abs. Anfänger braucht Starthilfe)



## JohnDoe (21. November 2001)

Hallo,

ich bin am verzweifeln. Ich habe aus der Internet World (aus einem vorherigen Threat) die Software zum Starten mit PHP.

Ich brauche das später und deshalb hab ich mir gesagt, wenn nicht jetzt, wann dann.

Aber wie das mit neuer Software ist, die man noch nie benutzt hat. Ich weiß nicht wie ich anfange.

Auf der CD waren der Apache-Server, PHP4 und MySQL. Mit allem hab ich noch nichts gemacht.

Und ich krieg das nicht hin. Das fängt schon bei Apache an. Ich will nur zu Hause "üben". Was muss ich wo einstellen. Dann MySQL. Setup ausgeführt. Muss ich nochwas einrichten.
Und zu guter letzt PHP4. Wie installier ich den für Apache richtig.

Irgendwo in der Install-Anleitung von PHP4 steht, das ich Apache neu starten soll mit "net stop Apache" und "Net start Apache". Beides mal sagt er, Dienst nicht gefunden. Also ist da auch was schief gelaufen.

Kann mir irgendjemand einfache Starthilfe geben.

Bitte...


----------



## Thomas Kuse (21. November 2001)

geh mal auf http://sourceforge.net/projects/foxserv/ da gibts software zum download der dir alles 3 wunderbar schnell und einfach installiert und einrichtet!


----------



## JohnDoe (21. November 2001)

Danke.

So was ähnliches habe ich im Serverbereich auch noch gefunden.

Kennt jemand Hilfedateien, die ich später zum anpassen der Programme nutzen kann?


----------



## wo0zy (21. November 2001)

hmmm...nee, aber ich würde dir in solchen fällen google empfehlen, da findeste immer was gutes! (am bsten so "suchbegriff tutorial")


----------



## ..ooOOipOOoo.. (25. November 2001)

Hoi!

Ich habe ein Tutorial zum einrichten vom Apache (+PHP) unter Windows geschrieben. Ist zwar etwas durcheinander, aber es sollte reichen:

http://ip-web.hn.org/index.php?main=tuthttp.php

Gruesse

..ooOOipOOoo..


----------

